# anyone have diarrhea after ovulation?



## 13416 (Jan 7, 2006)

i have this every month and i usually have ibs-C. i have heard this is from estrogen surge? could that be possible? hugs.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi amphibean. I usually get what could pass for d about 8 days after my period, which I think for me is ovulation time, but since I think I am entering peri-menopause it is hard to tell. In fact I am going through it right now. I have urgency but not a lot is coming out. It could be hormones and/or muscle spasms due to ovulation. I usually have similar symptoms every month. Hang in there, I don't think it is that uncommon.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Prior to my hysterectomy and subsequently going on ERT every month at ovulation my IBS-D would kick into hyperdrive. I also think this is quite common.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Yep me too







Always with my period (starts a few days before and goes during) then again when I ovulate. Makes for a whole lot of feeling miserable, although my GP led me to believe I have a problem with my own progesterone rather than my estrogen.


----------

